# Ocean Master



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Popped the back of the Ocean Master (thanks again George) and was pleasently surprised to find a nicely decorated movement







(Unitas 6497)

Is there a correct term for this kind of decoration?

Im also surprised that there isnt any O+W 'name' anywhere on the watch at all!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Aint decoration as I undersatand it, but a type of finish.

Here's a decorated movement:-


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is that the R.S ? I do like that watch....

But I would 'argue' that it is decoration of sorts is it not? It is not plain metal so........decorated...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree with you Jason it is a form of decoration , I do not know what it is called.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

I've seen it before it is like a kind of stippled effect looks very good.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I really like this OM. Speaking of UNITAS movements..Roy is there any chance we will see a limited edition with unitas movements in a future? That would be really great!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd second that. I would love one with a white or silver dial and blued hands. Or an Aeroclub homage or re-issue come to that.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Watch this space.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

or champagne dial with plain black numbers and black/blue hands, doomed crystal and glass back..that would be really cool..just dreaming


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> Watch this space.


 Oooh... you little devil.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Roy said:


> Watch this space.










now?..now??......now???........and NOW????


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

ESL said:


> I'd second that. I would love one with a white or silver dial and blued hands. Or an Aeroclub homage or re-issue come to that.


 With BIG seconds at 6 ...

john


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice watch the RS.

However one of many on my want list, but a good way down it.

By the time it gets near the top, they'll all be gone.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Is that the R.S ? I do like that watch....
> 
> But I would 'argue' that it is decoration of sorts is it not? It is not plain metal so........decorated...


 Just back on the decoration theme.........how about this Seiko


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

*THIS* is decoration.
















A watch belonging to a friend of mine in the US.

Worthy of a display back.









I know he won't mind me using his pic.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Neil, are you going to show us the front?









Hope it's better than the back.









I prefer Griffs' Seiko photo above yours.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

It was actually an exercise to use as much decoration as possible on an Elgin 543.

The work was all done by Jochen Benzinger and Brad didn't want a dial so this is what the front looks like.

It may not be to everybodys taste you have to agree the workmanship is spectacular.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

neil said:


> *THIS* is decoration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Veryyyyyyyyyyy nice!

What is it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

It's not a commercially available watch Paul, it was an Elgin 543 movement that was completely reworked and decorated by a master watchmaker called Jochen Benzinger.

It must have cost a fortune with the hours of labour that must have gone into it.









However Brad writes articles and reviews for watch magazines so it may have been thought of as good advertising of Mr benzingers work.


----------

